# char[] als String ausgeben (wie join bei JAVA-Script)



## HPB (10. September 2004)

Hi, gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Inhalt eines char-Arrays direkt komplett auszugeben. Bis jetzt mache ich das so:

```
char[] c={'a','b','c'};
for(int i=0; i<c.length; i++){
   out.print(c[i]);
}
```

Aus JavaScript kenne ich bspw den Befehl join:  System.out.println(c.join(""));
Gibt es eine entsprechende Methode bereits in Java? Oder wie kann ich das Char-Array schnell in einen String wandeln (einen Separator wie bei der Methode Join benötige ich nicht).

Danke im Voraus für die Hilfe,

PETER


----------



## teppi (10. September 2004)

```
String cAlsString=String.valueOf(c);
System.out.print(cAlsString);
```

mfg Stefan


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. September 2004)

Hallo!


```
char[] c = {'a','b','c'};
System.out.println(new String(c));
```

geht natürlich auch 

Gruß Tom


----------

